# Define "180" please



## faithaqua (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello again...been on the site for a couple of months help---helpful to know that I'm not alone---actually shocking to see how fraught with questions male/female relationships are...anyway, I keep seeing the term "180" and since I'm new to this, I need someone to tell me what it is please. 
I've read between the lines to the best of my ability but it sounds like what I should/could be doing...thanks :scratchhead:


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

There are lists on the internet. Google the words Marriage 180. There are about 30 things to do or not do. I think it is also posted at the Marriage Busters website.

Good luck!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

The idea of the 180 comes from the Divorce Busting book and web site. the idea is to behave 180 degree (the opposite) of the way you normally behave.

There is one particular 180 that is suggested for people whose cheating spouse does not agree to do the things necessary to end the affair and work on the repairing the marriage. It works for other marital problem as well. See the link to the 180 in my signature block below.


----------

